# DIY Albino Darwin Build - TV Cabinet



## emann14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys, my Albino Darwin has outgrown her current enclosure and I am planning on building her an adult enclosure even though she still only 130cm, and not full size. I found a great TV cabinet for sale that I could adapt very easily into a great enclosure, but just want some reassurance that this will be big enough when she is fully grown or whether I should go bigger. I would knock the top shelf out and that would pretty much make the enclosure part 1m x 1m, so its dimensions would be about 1m x 1m x 0.5m. Can you let me know what you think.

Cheers!


----------



## Alexbee (Feb 18, 2015)

I personally would go bigger... I like my snakes to have room to move


----------



## emann14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Alexbee said:


> I personally would go bigger... I like my snakes to have room to move



What size would you suggest?


----------



## Alexbee (Feb 18, 2015)

id be going more like 2x1x.75.. it all depends on how much room you have i guess


----------

